# opto acopladores, motores de paso, H-Bridge



## gabolema (Jul 24, 2007)

hola!
con una amigo planeamos arreglar un plotter...el circuito ya está hecho (es el H-brdgde)...ahora precisamos controlar los motores, y por lo tanto precisamos conectar al puerto LTP...
antes de conectar nada, tengo entendido que tengo que usar optoacopladores para proteger el puerto...ahora bien...cómo es que se conecta? son integrados de 6 patas cierto?...existe una forma única de conectarlo -por ejemplo pin 3 de Ltp con pin 4 del IC- o eso me va a depender del circuito H-bridge? Tengo muchas dudas!
Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 24, 2007)

Lo piensan arreglar o fabricar ?, los plotter o cualquier impresora tiene un protocolo de funcionamiento en el que ya estan asignadas las funciones y los pines de conexion.
Ademas con el puente H solo resuelves el movimiento del carro de impresion, como resuelves el posicionamiento de este ?.
Volviendo a tu pregunta si la placa de control del plotter esta bien diseñada no necesitas aislar con optoacopladores.


----------



## gabolema (Jul 24, 2007)

gracias por la respuesta...más adelante se verá la parte de software..para controlar posicionamiento y eso....por ahora quiero ver eso de proteger el puerto paralelo...el tema es que el circuito es medio viejo...y la verdad q no sé si está perfectamente armado...además el que comenzó el plotter nos recomendó que le pusieramos optoacopladores....sabés cómo se conecta...leí en un post que cada patita del puerto tenía que estar conectado a un octoacoplador...está bien eso?
gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 24, 2007)

En ese caso los optoacopladores son lo mas sano (Para la PC).

Saludos y exitos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 24, 2007)

En ese caso los optoacopladores son lo mas sano (Para la PC).

Aqui tienes uno muy comun:
http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets/QT/4N27.pdf

Si quieres ahorrar espacio este otro es cuadruple
http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets/toshiba/2139.pdf

Saludos y exitos


----------



## gabolema (Jul 24, 2007)

gracias nuevamente! pero cómo hago para conectar los opto al LTP ?
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 24, 2007)

Desde el pìn del puerto paralelo una resistencia de 330 Oms a la pata 1 (Anodo) del opto y pata 2 (Catodo) de todos los opto. al Gnd del puerto.


----------



## gabolema (Jul 24, 2007)

q lujo! muchas gracias!...es bien simple entonces! y es así para cada pata que utilice del LTP cierto?
gracias nuevamente!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 25, 2007)

Es asi para cada pata del LPT (Salida) ojo que el puerto tambien tiene entradas.
SAludos


----------



## gabolema (Jul 25, 2007)

todavía no conseguí los opto...pero igual quiero empezar por algo más simple que controlar un motor...digamos el prendido y apagado de leds...he visto en otros foros que preciso de un buffer para esto...puedo no prescindir de este?...es decir, conectar simplemente el led con la resistencia y el pin de salida del LTP? que podría fallar?
gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 25, 2007)

Es lo mismo, fijate que los optoaisladores tienen un led interno, es la misma configuracion que para el opto pero sin opto, Resistencia de 330 Oms al Anodo y catodo a tierra (GND)


----------



## gabolema (Jul 25, 2007)

gracias!
Ahora preciso controlar el puerto paralelo con Matlab...tenés idea de algún tutorial...sé cero de programación...pero vi que los códigos no son muy largos, así que tengo esperanza de poder hacerlo...mña voy a estar con esto todo el día
saludos!


----------

